

Ask HN: Mini hack help needed - astroguy

Is there a hacky way to get the all company names from below link instead of looking at map and writing down their names?<p>http://jtools.smartmoney.com/middleware/map/mapMarket.html<p>FYI: It uses a horrendous amount of JavaScript  which doesn't explicitly contain the companies info. It must be going off to a server to get the details for specified co-ordinates, which is very hard to untangle[for me].
======
inklesspen
You'll find all that data in JSON format at
[http://jtools.smartmoney.com/middleware/datamap?src=marketda...](http://jtools.smartmoney.com/middleware/datamap?src=marketdata)
(which is the url that this page hits). Go ahead and explore that; I think
you'll have fun there.

~~~
astroguy
Cool! Thank you.

